# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  trying to shred the fat

## bigtraps

I am currently at 9% bf
The only visual fat that bothers me is on my stomach and lower back.. I have been doing more cardio than ussual to get rid of..
I feel i am losing more muscle that fat.. protien is high, diet almost perfect.. any suggestions would be helpfull..
My slow matabolism dose'nt help either.

----------


## Sicilian30

I feel you pain man, tried lowerin your carbs? Cardio will make you loose muscle, to much anyway. If you are looking bulk up, try to keep your cardio at a minimum, would be recomendation. I mean do it, but not so intensely. Remember, the more muscle you have the more you will burn fat. Unfortunatly, most guys store fat around mid section, (lower belly and back). In all actuallity, those areas hold the most body fat and hardest to get rid of. Try lowering your carbs, stick to the weights, do cardio mabye twice a week, eat right, and you will see it slowly go away. good luck man. Hope this helps.

----------


## Billy Boy

Drop the carbs and keep protein high and keep the Glutamine high as this should help the muscle from breaking down.If you do not do you cardio seperatly do it after you weight training.

Billy

----------


## Big Al

Do you CV first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, take an ECA 30mins b4 CV, and wait 60 minutes unitl you eat after the CV session. 

BA

----------


## PaPaPumP

Ok, i completely agree with you Big Al.But one thing troubles me. Correct me if I'm wrong, because I made not be right. Ok, if your main goal is to lose bodyfat, than cardio on an empty stomach in the morning burns so much more fat thatn if you ate something, and then went and did cardio. However, I know what you mean by waiting sixty minutes until you eat to keep yourself in the fat burning mode. But let's say you wake up, brush your teeth, take some multi's, and get dressed. That's thirty minutes. Let's say you simply do thirty minutes of cardio. And then wait on hour. I read that after one hour of waking, if you do not have something to eat, your body goes into a catabolic state, which is exactly what you don't want. I completely agree with you on the cardio on the empty stomach, but I think, when you're done with any intense exercise, you should immediately consume some kind of food,shake, to replenish your glycogen levels , as well as take advantage of the fact your muscles are practically begging for nutrients. I'm sorry if I'm wrong, but that's just what I've always thought was right. 
-PaPaPumP :Big Grin:

----------


## bigtraps

I have been doing that since the first time i have ever done cardio.. I would feel sick, or have some sort of indigestion with anything in my stomach.. I allways take some sort of thermogenc before i go yo the gym, helps wake me up.. keep me motivated

----------


## EXCESS

I lose fat quicker when I do cardio in the morning. My metabolism gets a kick start that lasts the entire day.

----------


## elkins31

Have you tried Clenbuterol ? I took that alone for awhile and i got shredded with little cardio. 

Good Luck.

----------


## Big Al

Papump, 

I get what you're sayin' I would off set that problem by taking 20g of L-Glutamine straight before my CV session. And some BCAA or L-G straight after. However, the time-span is very short so its unlikely you would become highly catabolic if at all.

The key thing is it is very difficult to burn fat and not lose size and vice versa, small sacrifices have to be made, but if you are sensible they can be minimal.

BA

----------


## Pete235

I have yet to try this, but some of the articles I've read have recommended uping your fat intake as you lower your carbs. Billy Boy is probably better suited to give you the logic here but appearantly by adding an omega 3 fat (flax seed oil) as well as an omega 6 fat (Udo's oil) to your daily food intake your body will burn more fat. Then again there is always the keto diet as proposed by Dan Duchaine. I have never tried it and know very little about it but I've read a lot of posts from guys on other boards who have had great results. There must be more info on line. Sorry to be so vague with my answer.
Pete

----------


## Sicilian30

I agree with Excess. Clembutorol, will make you cut like a razor, with little or not cardio. It is an awesome product, illegal hince. But does give some folks the big time gitters. But works awesome.

----------


## Billy Boy

Pete 

From what I understand of that is when you drop the carbs you increase the good fats Omega 3&6 and it is meant to help burn fat I,m not sure that this works the more logical reason is that these fats do not get stored as saturated fats do on the body.When you drop carbs your energy levels diminish and you keep the protein high increasing the fat will give you extra cals to burn once the carbs are gone.

I do not see how eating fat helps burn it .......but I,m no expert so I could be wrong!!

Billy

----------


## energizer bunny

well done!!...uve just bumped an 8 year old thread....LOL

----------


## eatrainrest

good job, youll probly be banned soon

----------


## energizer bunny

^^^^^^ why bump this thread??........you are not allowed to advertise other sites...

----------


## CJG560

EB who are you talking about. I show your post as the post that bumped the thread. Admins must have deleted the post you reference.

----------


## energizer bunny

yeah man........its happend twice in this thread....LOL it makes me look like an idiot but its all good.....some dick was trying to promote another site...

----------

